# [Batch] Den Dateinamen herausfinden



## walle_89 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Ich suche nach einen Befehl, der mir den Namen der ausgeführten Datei liefert? Bei einer Datei names Maus.bat soll er mir dann nur Maus ausgeben... Muss ich dann mit Regular Expressions arbeiten?
Gruß, walle_89


----------



## Nawi0 (6. Januar 2010)

Also...

ich kenn da ne möglichkeit aber die is leider mit drag&drop 


```
rem wen du da deinen maus.bat drauf dropst
rem bekommste Maus als resultat

@echo off
set Fn=%~N1
echo %fn%
```

vieleicht findest ne möglich keit das so umzubaun das du das teil auch anders nutzen kannst...


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2010)

Hi.

Der Parameter %0 enthält den Pfad der gerade ausgeführten Datei. Um nur den Dateinamen, ohne Endung auszugeben:

```
echo %~n0
```
Gruß


----------



## Nawi0 (8. Januar 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Der Parameter %0 enthält den Pfad der gerade ausgeführten Datei. Um nur den Dateinamen, ohne Endung auszugeben:
> 
> ...



das is praktisch *in meine samlung aufnehm*


----------

